# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Sự khác nhau giữa tổng đài IP và tổng đài analog truyền thống

## hoangmitek

Những chiếc điện thoại bàn truyền thống đã tồn tại hơn hai thập niên nay, những chiếc điện thoại bàn nhà các bạn nối thẳng dây điện thoại (telephone line) từ nhà cung cấp dịch vụ như VNPT, Viettel... là những chiếc điện thoại sử dụng công nghệ Analog. 

Những chiếc điện thoại này đã hẳn quen thuộc và dễ sử dụng với nhiều người. Nhưng khi so sánh với các công nghệ mới ngày nay. Công nghệ đã trở nên lỗi thời, khó đáp ứng đủ yêu cầu của người sử dụng, nhất là đối với trong môi trường doanh nghiệp.

Sự hạn chế của điện thoại analog đến từ ngay đường truyền thoại. Với nhu cầu sử dụng ít, analog phone vẫn đáp ứng đầy đủ nhu cầu của người sử dụng. Nhưng với một doanh nghiệp nhu cầu thoại nội bộ hay giao bên ngoài thường xuyên với mật độ cao, thì điện thoại IP mới có khả năng cung cấp tốt vì băng thông sử dụng của đường truyền IP lớn hơn so với đường truyền analog.

Những nhu cầu như phòng họp cho thoại (conference) giúp doanh nghiệp có thể tổ chức họp các chi nhánh trên toàn quốc hay toàn thế giới với số lượng phòng họp lớn thì điện thoại IP là lựa chọn tối ưu. Những tính năng nổi trội của IP phone so với analog phone, như park phone, danh bạ (phone book),...


Khi triển khai một hệ thống analog thì sẽ bị giới hạn bởi tính mở rộng, kết nối analog chỉ có thể triển khai với bán kính 1000m. Khi thay đổi vị trí của điện thoại analog, bạn phải đi lại dây và phải cấu hình chính xác đường dây trên tổng đài. Doanh nghiệp phải chi trả thêm chi phí cho việc tạo một node analog song song với việc tạo một node mạng cho việc truyền dữ liệu giữa các máy tính.

Khi triển khai hệ thống tổng đàii IP, thì hầu như không bị giới hạn về vật lý, sử dụng chung node mạng dữ liệu sẵn có (tiết kiệm chi phí cho doanh nghiệp). Khi thay đổi vị trí của điện thoại, không cần đi lại dây hay cấu hình vì tất cả được lưu trên server (tổng đài cloud) và bộ nhớ của điện thoại IP. Điện thoại vẫn sẽ được cấp IP từ DHCP và vẫn giữ nguyên số điện thoại.

----------

